# Jagervikings fattie throwdown entry



## jagerviking (Apr 13, 2009)

Was not sure if something like this had been done yet, so I figured I would give it a whirl and see how it went. To be honest, I feared the worst, but when it was finished, no one could get enough of this fattie!! Everyone at my easter bbq wanted more! Introducing my version of the....

Cajun Fattie.

Ingredients.

1-1/2 pounds hot italian sausage
3 cubed andoulli saugage
6 creole seasoned jumbo shrimp
zatarans red beans and rice
pepper jack cheese

first I cut 8 hot italian sausages from the casings and pressed it out in the ziploc bag.


While that was cooling in the fridge, I made one box of red beans and rice, I used 1/4 cup less water than the box called for, to help make it thicker, I also cooked it 15 min longer with no lid to help thicken the red beans and rice. When it was done, I put it into the freezer for 20 min. to firm it up, that made it easy to spread and roll into the fattie.


then added the creole seasoned jumbo shrimp.


the andoulli cubed.


The pepperjack cheese.


The bacon weave.


I then covered the fattie in creole seasoning, and wrapped it in plastic wrap for the night.


Onto the smoker at 225, done with applewood. the other fattie on the far right is a swiss ham and cheddar.


Finished results. Everyone went nuts over this thing. right after I cut it, it was gone!




thank you for checking out my cajun fattie!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 13, 2009)

Everyone went nuts over this thing. right after I cut it, it was gone!

Heck yes they did!  That's a work of art.


----------



## grothe (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks great...really nice job!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 13, 2009)

Now that looks very good!!


----------



## az_sailor (Apr 13, 2009)

I grew up in New Orleans. Your cajun fattie is brilliant!! I just have to try making it. A local store sell what they call fresh andouille (it's not really - just a cajun-spiced pork sausage) and I'll try that for the outside. Thanks much for posting this.

Paul


----------



## mamunoz (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow that looks absolutely amazing great job!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 13, 2009)

this one is awesome - i'm there as soon as i can locate some good andouille.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 13, 2009)

That thing looks delicious!  Great job adding the andouille, I love those things.  Letting it sit overnight seems like it was a good idea, all the flavors inside would have a chance to marry.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## got14u (Apr 13, 2009)

man i luv anything cajun....it is on my to do list for sure !!


----------



## rivet (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Jager,

If there was one fattie that has all the ingredients to make me die for, your was it! Bud, what a beauty....I gotta make one, fast. Congratulations, your andouille, rice and shrimp take the lead in the running as far as I am thinking right about now. 

Great idea. And points.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Apr 14, 2009)

God d*** right they did!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for dang sure!  I went nuts just looking at the picture.  I personally haven't seen a fattie done this way.  I'll be saving your thread for future reference!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing the fine QVIEW,

Tom


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 14, 2009)

Jager...I thought that was brilliant, and well executed.  I bet it was gone quickly.


----------



## jagerviking (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. It was fun to do this fattie for sure!!  Seeing everyone destroy it was a great feeling.


----------



## smokeguy (Apr 14, 2009)

That there is some good looking eats!  Way to go!


----------



## swinging meat (Apr 15, 2009)

I for sure will be trying something close to this, it looks awsome congrats


----------

